# Old School Bmx



## Chocolat96 (Oct 10, 2016)

This collection belongs to me and my brother we been collecting bikes close to 30 years some of these are our childhood bikes


----------



## Jamie_h (Aug 16, 2018)

Those VDCs are cool!


----------

